
Want a Glimpse of Facebook’s Soul in 2019? Look at Its Internal Propaganda Lab - skilled
https://www.fastcompany.com/90308216/want-a-glimpse-of-facebooks-soul-in-2019-look-at-its-internal-propaganda-lab
======
ggm
Company sanctioned "court jester" moment? I put up a lot of stuff around my
workstation which I like to look at. Some is art I made or kids gave me. Some
are cut from web pages. Some are just bits of trash like old packing cases.

Somehow, having a group with a GICLEE printer making high quality art feels
like it sucks the "me" moment out of it. I don't think its speaking with me,
its speaking down to me.

 _the jester lightly bounces a small bladder off the kings head, because
actually snotting him one in the royal schnoz would probably be terminally bad
for the jester_

